# Happy Birthday, Elvis!



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Today, August 29th my sweet dog Elvis turns 12 years old and he is still going strong! 
I remember well the day I picked him up, he was only a bit over 1 month old and it was a great surprise because coincidentally I brought him home on October 4th, the World Animal Day. From that day on, he has filled our house with much energy, happiness and companionship.

I took these pics today to celebrate his special day.


He got a chewy bone as a present which he devoured in less than 15 minutes


Happy Birthday, my boy!!arty3:


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Elvis! :birthday:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh wow, I didn't know you have such a cute doggie! He's so adorable and looks more like a puppy than a 12yr old. Haooy Birthday, Elvis! arty3::birthday:arty2:

Hahaha now I wanna sing YOU AINT NOTHIN' BUT A HOUND DOG :laughing:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELVIS!!!!!!! arty2::birthday:arty3::woot::juggle:

Found this on youtube, it's not mine or anything and I take no credit for it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kylie and Autumn want to wish Elvis a VERY Happy 12th Birthday!!

Elvis is such a handsome fellow and he doesn't look a day over five.  May he enjoy MANY more Happy Birthdays. :hug:

​*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

What a gorgeous dog,Happy Birthday sweet Elvis May you have many more..my Bassett hound will be 13 in October.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*He is so handsome  love his color! Happy Birthday Elvis! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Elvis, surely your mommy meant you are 12 MONTHS old, right?  He is so handsome and does not look old at all! Happy birthday to a beautiful puppy dog arty:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

SkyBluesMommy said:


> Happy Birthday, Elvis! :birthday:


Thank you, Julie!  Elvis is having a great time today and is enjoying all the extra attention.



Jedikeet said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know you have such a cute doggie! He's so adorable and looks more like a puppy than a 12yr old. Haooy Birthday, Elvis! arty3::birthday:arty2:
> 
> Hahaha now I wanna sing YOU AINT NOTHIN' BUT A HOUND DOG :laughing:


Haha, that's a good Elvis song!  He is my second Cocker Spaniel dog, a pure bred unlike my previous one who was a crossed mix.



jean20057 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELVIS!!!!!!! arty2::birthday:arty3::woot::juggle:
> 
> Found this on youtube, it's not mine or anything and I take no credit for it.


Thanks for sharing the video, Elvis and I listened to it! 



FaeryBee said:


> *Kylie and Autumn want to wish Elvis a VERY Happy 12th Birthday!!
> 
> Elvis is such a handsome fellow and he doesn't look a day over five.  May he enjoy MANY more Happy Birthdays. :hug:
> 
> ​*


Thank you Deb, Kylie and Autumn! Indeed he doesn't appear as old as he is and I think it all comes down to love and lots of care. 
Be sure to give your pups a good hug from Elvis and I. 



kwatson said:


> What a gorgeous dog,Happy Birthday sweet Elvis May you have many more..my Bassett hound will be 13 in October.


Thank you for the well wishes, Kimberly! Very soon you will also be celebrating another mileststone with your doggie! 



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *He is so handsome  love his color! Happy Birthday Elvis! *


Thank you Jill!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

eduardo said:


> *Elvis, surely your mommy meant you are 12 MONTHS old, right?  He is so handsome and does not look old at all! Happy birthday to a beautiful puppy dog arty:*


Thanks, Dee! The only give away on his age is the whitish eyebrows. 
He still loves to chase the stray cats and is always willing and ready for his walks outside, on the leash, of course. Every time he sees me grabbing the leash he barks excitedly till I open the main door to go out. This is so constant that even Luigi has picked up his barks and he now mimics Elvis quite well.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Adorable little dog!
Congrats on Elvis!
Hug him from me


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I thought you would like the vid. What kind of dog is Elvis?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Vargur said:


> Adorable little dog!
> Congrats on Elvis!
> Hug him from me


Thank you Vargur! I will certainly give him a hug, in fact I trained him to give me hugs, so it's something perfectly doable! 



jean20057 said:


> I thought you would like the vid. What kind of dog is Elvis?


Yes, we liked it very much! Elvis is a golden/reddish coloured English Cocker Spaniel dog.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Elvis. You are a very handsome fellow.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

jellyblue said:


> Happy Birthday, Elvis. You are a very handsome fellow.


Thanks, Susan!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Elvis you are a cute dog.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww, Elvis is adorable. Seems to still have a puppy twinkle in his eyes.

Happy Birthday Elvis! :woot:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Like others said, he looks like 12 months old and not 12 years old!
Happy birthday little Elvis!! You're a really cute and beautiful doggie! 
May you have many more years giving wonderful moments to your family!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Happy birthday Elvis!! :clap:
He's adorable and looks to be very happy with his birthday present!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

LynandIndigo said:


> Happy Birthday Elvis you are a cute dog.


Thanks, Lyn and Indi! 



milipidi said:


> Aww, Elvis is adorable. Seems to still have a puppy twinkle in his eyes.
> 
> Happy Birthday Elvis! :woot:


Thank you, Li! He does still have a good shine in his eyes, despite his age. 



despoinaki said:


> Like others said, he looks like 12 months old and not 12 years old!
> Happy birthday little Elvis!! You're a really cute and beautiful doggie!
> May you have many more years giving wonderful moments to your family!


We all hope to have him for many happy years! Thanks for the well wishes, Despina. 



kspudz said:


> Happy birthday Elvis!! :clap:
> He's adorable and looks to be very happy with his birthday present!


Thanks, Kelly! He loved his present and I have kept another chewy bone to give him as a treat sometime next week.


----------



## FireSong (Aug 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Elvis! arty3:

What a cute puppy dog!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Happy birthday Elvis! What a cutie!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

FireSong said:


> Happy Birthday Elvis! arty3:
> 
> What a cute puppy dog!


Elvis and I say thank you, FireSong! 



budgiebabie said:


> Happy birthday Elvis! What a cutie!


Thanks, April! He's a cutie and a very good, well behaved boy.


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Aww Happy Birthday Elvis! What a sweetheart you are! My Charlie turned 12 just six months ago. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

PipSqueakZ said:


> *Aww Happy Birthday Elvis! What a sweetheart you are! My Charlie turned 12 just six months ago. *


Thanks, Wendy! I see both our furry pets are very close in age and hopefully they will keep on going strong for many good years, still!


----------

